# Who is coolest of Finwe's sons?



## The Phony Pope (Jan 5, 2002)

My personal favorite is Fingolfin


----------



## Talierin (Jan 5, 2002)

Fingolfin is my favorite elf in the whole Sil!


----------



## Grond (Jan 5, 2002)

Fingolfin, hands down. He was the baddest, bravest, most wonderful Elf-king of the whole world of Middle-earth.


----------



## Kementari (Jan 5, 2002)

Fingolflin rules!! 

Grond what are you saying? you killed him *mutters curses at Grond*


----------



## Grond (Jan 5, 2002)

Kemmy my dear.... One may both admire and respect one's enemies..... besides I only swung at him... Melkor's mighty foot crushed the life out of him. You can only attribute the pits I dug, which caused him to lose his footing, to me.  

Besides, you should have seen Fingolfin's wraith and how my Master quailed. Ringil cutting this way and that. Fin's beautiful shield flashing the sunlight, his hair flowing in the wind. Ducking and striking, ducking and striking. Wounding Melkor who had never been wounded before. Oh.....my.....God. What a sight to see.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Jan 5, 2002)

I agree, Fingolfin, but Feanor made the greatest contribution, though obviously for ill, of all of Finwe's sons. without Feanor the light of the two trees would have been lost forever, and yet many lives would have been saved. What would the Silm. been like had Feanor, the Silmarils themselves actually, never been?


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 5, 2002)

You have got to be kidding me, you prefer Fingolfin over Feanor?


----------



## KevinLandwaster (Jan 5, 2002)

Personally, I choose Finarfin. He has a minor role in the story, but he was true to the Valar and for that he gets my vote.


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 5, 2002)

Fingolfin forgave Feanor even though Feanor stuck a sword up to him and threatened him. He forgave Feanor in front of Manwe. I know I was THERE! He was feanor's half brother and still said "I release my brother".

Then even though he was forsaken, and could have easily turned around back to Valinor to make amends for the slayings of the Teleri, he pressed on because of the oath, and walked the grinding ice along with elves like Galadriel. Feanor was the greatest of elves, but not the mightiest and not the truest of the Noldor.

Grond is right. Grond knows. Morgoth only left his throne to fight since he knew no other way out of being ashamed. I think Grond missed him on purpose, he saw so great an enemy. Morgoth went ever halt of step after that fight.


----------



## Grond (Jan 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Curufinwe _
> *You have got to be kidding me, you prefer Fingolfin over Feanor? *


It's no contest. Feanor did a great thing in creating the Silmarils. Then he proceeded to shake the foundations of Aman by inciting the rebellion that ended up killing thousands of his kinsman at Aqualonde. Next, he abandons his half brother Fingolfin, with many of his brethren and forces them to march into the extreme North where who knows how many perish due to hardship. He then wages war on any and all who even speak of attempting to retake the Silmarils. He then dies without ever even getting Morgoth into combat. What a pompous jerk and a thoroughly despicable Elf.

At least Fingolfin waged war directly on Morgoth before he died; and, wounded him numerous times to boot. There was not a more valiant and heroic warrior in all of Middle-earth throughout all of the ages, than Fingolfin, High King of Beleriand.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 5, 2002)

would you react like Feanor in those circumstances? No mother then his father marrying another woman? I believe I wouldreact the same as he did.


----------



## Grond (Jan 5, 2002)

Then you would be selfish in trying to keep your father to yourself and not caring about his happines. When one's mother passes it should be hoped by all that care for the father, that he will find another life companion. 

And never did an elf of Aman have two better brothers than Fingolfin and and Finarfin. Read the Sil. It's all there. As for Feanor. Feanor the selfish. Feanor the proud. Feanor the reckless. Feanor the brash. Feanor the betrayer. Feanor the killer of his kin in Aqualonde. Woe to Feanor, woe to his sons, and woe to all that followed him until the repentence of the Doom of Mandos. 

Need I go on?


----------



## LOTRF (Jan 6, 2002)

*FINGOLFIN ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
feanor was a real jerk.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 8, 2002)

I was thinking it was Who is the coolest of Feanor's sons?

I'd take Maedhros

Or how about Finwe's Grandson's?

Maedhros
Finrod
Turgon
Maglor
Fingon


----------



## Grond (Jan 8, 2002)

Bucky, never was there a truer friend to man than Finrod Felagund. T'was Beren that showed the Ring of Barahir to him and Finrod was bound by his obligation to help. He forsook his realm to assist Beren and died protecting Beren in the pits of Sauron. 

It is ironic that the very same Ring of Barahir came down the ages to finally be worn by King Aragorn the Elessar when he finally took his place as King of Arnor and Gondor.


----------



## Bombur (Jan 8, 2002)

*Oh, hello*

My personal favorite is Fingolfin. Feanor has too much 
"baggage" if you take my meaning.  And Finarfin was boring. Why, he missed out on all the fun the rest of the Noldor had.  
Besides, I get giddy just thinking about how Fingolfin chopped off Morgoth's foot. I can see Sauron laughing at him now.  

By the way, HI EVERYONE!!


----------



## Grond (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Oh, hello*



> _Originally posted by Bombur _
> *...I get giddy just thinking about how Fingolfin chopped off Morgoth's foot. I can see Sauron laughing at him now.
> 
> By the way, HI EVERYONE!! *



Welcome to the forum Bombur.

You are already trying to start an argument though as it is a very debatable subject on the thread as to whether my master, Melkor had his foot removed by Fingolfin or simply received a "substantial" wound that permanently damaged the foot. I'll see if I can find the link to the old debate so you can read what was posted and add your own opinions if you like.

If you'll read my previous post here, you'll see Fingolfin was my favorite too. An Elf King that was both beautiful in the masculine sense and a real bad-ass too.


----------



## Grond (Jan 8, 2002)

For those who are interested, the thread where the subject of Fingolfin's foot being cut off or just cut is http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=409&perpage=15&pagenumber=1 .

The thread has been silent a while. Why don't one of you have a go at it.


----------



## Aredhel (Jan 9, 2002)

I would have to say, Feanor. He made the Silmarils, and later, when Morgoth stole them, went on a rampage to get them back, and the vow he and his seven sons swore. The only part I didn't hink I liked was the first Kinslaying of the Teleri.


----------



## Greymantle (Jan 11, 2002)

Cool thread! I'm in the middle of my Sil re-read, and I've been trying to decide which I liked the best. Filgolfin totally rocks, of course... and his son Finrod is probably my favorite Elf in the Sil, with the possible exception of Glorfindel. Finarfin, however, seems like the wisest, truest, and most _good_ of the brothers. Hmm. Well, Finarfin, I'd say, but the offspring and house of Fingolfin are really great.


----------



## Thorondor (Jan 12, 2002)

I also think the Fingolfin is by far the best son. As for Grandson, I would say Turgon the Wise. If it wasn't for that darn dark a nephew he had. . . .grrrrr.


----------

